# Molting constantly



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi guys,
So Niko has started dropping feathers again. This is the third time since December. I wouldn't be too concerned, but I think this is the second time in two months he's molted these particular feathers. I have a UV light for him that I only use for an hour each day, do you think I should cut back on using it?
Image showing the particular feather I noticed- two are from his molt in January:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Katherine,

I'd definitely cut back on the UV light usage to 1/2 hour every other day until he stops molting.

Then you can try 1/2 hour each day to see how he does.*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *Katherine,
> 
> I'd definitely cut back on the UV light usage to 1/2 hour every other day until he stops molting.
> 
> Then you can try 1/2 hour each day to see how he does.*


Thank you! I'll definitely try that and keep you updated!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I forgot to mention -- please be sure you are giving him egg food at least three times a week during the molt.

Growing those new feathers takes a lot of protein!

Best wishes!*


----------



## Ladyfish (Dec 25, 2017)

Hello, I read a lot of these posts for educational purposes. I am a new budgie owner. 

What is the UV light for?

And what is the “egg food”?


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Ladyfish said:


> Hello, I read a lot of these posts for educational purposes. I am a new budgie owner.
> 
> What is the UV light for?
> 
> And what is the "egg food"?


The UV light is so that they can absorb calcium properly- they need UV light to produce Vitamin D3 and be able to absorb calcium
http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...lighting-how-much-should-your-budgie-get.html
Egg food is just that- boiled or scrambled egg that is mashed up to given them extra protein. You can also buy it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Ladyfish said:



Hello, I read a lot of these posts for educational purposes. I am a new budgie owner.

What is the UV light for?

And what is the "egg food"?

Click to expand...

Ladyfish -

Please take the time to read the Budgie Articles and the Stickies at the top of each forum section. 
The forum provides them as an educational resource to the members and they contain a wealth of information that is helpful - especially to new owners.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I’m also think some just have a tendency to molt more than others. I have my 2 budgies and 3 parrots who’s cages are in the same room, and of course everyone molts, or loose feathers here and there all year round like normal, but Chip seems to constantly have a blow out molt. Just finishes, then starts again. 

My Australian grass keet species in the other room, also molt fairly frequently. Judging by my birds now as well as past birds, it seems like maybe “parakeet species” might on a more frequent molting cycle than some other hookbill species.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

RavensGryf said:


> I'm also think some just have a tendency to molt more than others. I have my 2 budgies and 3 parrots who's cages are in the same room, and of course everyone molts, or loose feathers here and there all year round like normal, but Chip seems to constantly have a blow out molt. Just finishes, then starts again.
> 
> My Australian grass keet species in the other room, also molt fairly frequently. Judging by my birds now as well as past birds, it seems like maybe "parakeet species" might on a more frequent molting cycle than some other hookbill species.


Hmm, good to know. I was particularly concerned because he was regrowing the same feathers- he's replaced his longest two tail feathers three times since I've gotten him! I'll be sure to keep an eye on him but maybe this is his "normal". Either way I think cutting down on the UV should be okay for the time being.


----------



## Ladyfish (Dec 25, 2017)

Hunterkat said:


> The UV light is so that they can absorb calcium properly- they need UV light to produce Vitamin D3 and be able to absorb calcium
> http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...lighting-how-much-should-your-budgie-get.html
> Egg food is just that- boiled or scrambled egg that is mashed up to given them extra protein. You can also buy it.


Thank you!


----------



## Ladyfish (Dec 25, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Ladyfish -
> 
> ...


Thank you! I am reading the notes.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi Katherine

Just to second what Julie said, my two always seem to be moulting too. 
They’ve never had a particularly harsh moult though (i.e. with very notable bald areas or extreme pin feathers); their moults do appear quite gentle. Good for them, not so good for the vacuuming.

Btw, since moving into a larger cage, I use vit D supplements instead of the UV light. Considering that they need to be within a narrow minimum & maximum distance from the bulb for it to be safe and effective, it was just impossible to plan light timings when they would be in a particular area. I still use the lamp, but with a normal non-UV bulb, just to add some brightness on dull days.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Julia. I prefer using a Vitamin D3 supplement rather than the UV light as well. :yes:*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Just wanted to give a quick update- Niko’s molt is definitely slowing down, he still has lots of pin feathers but very few new feathers have dropped recently. I’m still giving him egg food and he’s being a grump but other than that he’s doing well. Once he has no pin feathers again I’ll go back to daily use until I can get the Soluvite D, I think I’ll just use the UV lamp as a regular lamp (obviously replacing the bulb) once I do.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear things are improving now! :thumbsup:*


----------

